

Is the iPhone a banana? (European court precendent) - notauser
http://theplanis.com/blog/iphonebanana/

======
kbob
In US law, I'd think the more relevant precedent would be US vs. Microsoft.
Judge Jackson wrote a lengthy decision procedure for when a platform is a
monopoly.

Microsoft's position was that Windows is not a monopoly, because customers had
the option of buying a Macintosh instead of a PC. Jackson threw that argument
out (and Posner let that opinion stand in appeal, IIRC).

I think this is the relevant bit.
<http://www.justice.gov/atr/cases/f3800/msjudgex.htm#ii>

IANAL.

------
cawhitworth
You know what would be embarassing? If a company selling web-based project
planning solutions had broken links in their website. Especially a link that
was at the bottom of every page on their company blog, and was the link that
was supposed to take you to the page about the product they sell.

~~~
notauser
You are right, that is pretty embarrassing. It slipped through when I did a
template update and I have now fixed it.

Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
cawhitworth
I feel slightly bad about phrasing it in a snarky way now. Thanks for updating
it, though :)

------
lwhi
I think there should be grounds for anticompetitive behaviour.

Whether I bought my iPhone outright, or whether I'm tied into a contract for
18-24 months, there isn't a sense of competition because I have no reasonable
alternative to purchasing from Apple's App Store.

------
ableal
The post about prospectus credibility is not bad:
<http://theplanis.com/blog/latestage/>

~~~
barrkel
I wonder how much of that is a result of European risk aversion and relative
economic rigidity, focusing on credentials, legal barriers to competition (as
opposed to building a better product), "connections and pedigree". It all
sounds like big corporation CYA behaviour where the returns are low and
predictable and you just need to scale, rather than an investment with big
potential for upside and concomitant appetite for risk.

But like he says, it's only one data point.

~~~
Robin_Message
> European risk aversion and relative economic rigidity, focusing on
> credentials, legal barriers to competition

This is racism.

> It all sounds like big corporation CYA behaviour

And this is illogical. I mean, if Europe is the risk averse one, why is the
acronym "cover your ass"? It should be "couvrir ton derriere", or at least
"arse!"

~~~
amock
>> European risk aversion and relative economic rigidity, focusing on
credentials, legal barriers to competition

>This is racism.

This is an ad hominem argument. The original poster's comment sounds more like
a statement about how he sees European law.

